# Lang Hose für kurze Beine



## Wendeline (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo die Damen,
Ich suche eine lange Hose zum biken, wo Knieschoner drunter passen und die nicht zulange Beine hat.
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich habe so gar keine Ahnung, da ich bislang bei schlechten Wetter eher nur Waldautobahn gefahren bin und keine Knieschoner brauchte. Da tat es dann eine Tight mit Shorts drüber. 
Ich bin für jeden top dankbar!
Lg


----------



## zimtsticker (5. August 2020)

Wie lang sind denn deine Beine? Ich habe eine Ion Shelter Hose, die ist ein bisschen wärmer und eher was für kühlere Tage, vor allem wenn man pedaliert. Daneben hab ich noch die Alpinestars Techstar Pants, die hat ein schön leichtes Material. Für eine Männerhose hat die recht kurze Beine... Habe 78m Schrittlänge. Die ist aber eine DH Hose, zum Pedalieren finde ich die Ion angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (7. August 2020)

Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 74 cm.
Die Hosen schaue ich mir mal an. Danke für die Tipps


----------

